# MTH SMOKE UNITS????



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

FOR ALL YOU MTH SMOKE UNIT SEEKERS!! CHECK THIS OUT ON EVIL BAY!! SEE IF IT'S WHAT YOU ARE LOOKING FOR HE HAS MORE THAN ONE. THE REGAL

Turbo Smoke Generator-Trains America Studios for MTH, N - eBay (item 220500534882 end time Nov-01-09 14:38:21 PST)


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

I bought 5 USA Train engines from this guy, years ago. 

He is a Very Honest seller. 

He ships items FAST too.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm. that looks like the train america studios version for a USA trains Hudson, not like any smoke unit I have from MTH for gauge one. TAS units are not as good as MTH. 

I would definitely ask before you buy it.


----------



## hobbyman (Oct 28, 2009)

I have had good luck installing the MTH PS-2 system in Aristo-craft Pacific, Mikado an a Lionel Atlantic and used the Aristo-craft smok unit a little mod to the smoke unit motor and it puffs. got my parts from G scale Junction.


----------

